# Lake District mountain biking w/ family



## beratlis (Oct 13, 2005)

Hello,

I am planning a family trip to England from California next summer to revisit all the places I went to when I was a girl growing up in England. One of the places I want to go is the Lake District for a few days. 

I'm looking for recommendations on where to stay (prefer B&B type place), rent bikes & some amazing trails to ride for my husband, me & our 9yr old kids for a couple of days to ride close by.

My husband is an avid downhiller (has a Santa Cruz V10) - but he will tame it some so he can ride w/ us  Our kids & I love mountain biking & can handle some steep but not technical climbs but are able to handle some descent downhill that is technical - rocky etc. I want gorgeous scenery. We've done rides that are 12 miles long so that would be the max we'd want to cover in a day I am thinking. 

And then if anyone has some trail ideas w/ awesome technical stuff, steeeeep climbs & terrifying downhills that he could go on his own while we take a rest that would be great too...as long as it was nearby 

What town should we stay in, where should we rent bikes at for a couple days & can anyone share trail names & descriptions??

Thanks so much for your help! I want to make this a fun trip for all of us & this will make a definite dent in my husband being happy!


----------



## Nealy (Oct 6, 2011)

I usually go camping when I go to the Lake District so can't really recommend any B&B's but I have stayed in a log cabin at White Cross Bay on Lake Windermere which is good value and a really nice place to stay.

Links for bike hire although I've not used any of them...

Lake District Bike Hire at Biketreks, Ambleside
Cycle Hire and Demo Days | Online Cycling Shop | Staveley Bike Shop | Wheelbase.co.uk
Hire | Grizedale Mountain Bikes
Mountain Bike Hire Adults and Kids - Whinlatter Bikes

There are two man made trail centres in the Lakes at Grizdale and Whinlatter both of which are great, links below...

Forestry Commission - grizedale - the north face trail
Forestry Commission - Whinlatter Altura Trail

...and here is a good list of natural trails.

Cumbrian Trail Guides - Mountain Bike Cumbria - beautiful trails and information from throughout the Lake District and beyond!

Hopefully some other members will chip in with more recommendations for you.


----------



## beratlis (Oct 13, 2005)

Thanks so much Nealy. I will check into all of these.


----------



## nts550 (Jul 25, 2006)

Goto Whinlatter Trail Centre. There are great FR/XC rides, that have alot of technical sections with 'easy outs' along most of them; good for the kids and good for you. These trails may be kinda long for kids so, pack a lunch. Plus, they hire good bikes.


----------



## beratlis (Oct 13, 2005)

great info, will check them out. thank you!


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

defo worth checking out whinlatter, it's one of the best trailcentres i have been to,,, also worth a visit to grizedale forrest, they have a bike shop with full rental facilities and a nice cafe, my mate runs the bike shop there, he will be happy to help you out and point you in the right direction,
they are also in the late stages of building a downhill type track, lee took his inspiration from aline in whistler, they are hoping to have it completed and open by the end of march, so your hubby can have his bit of down hill fix... 
there are lots of natural trails to be ridden out there too, i am sure there would be some friendly locals who would show you round.
gisburn forest in lancashire isnt too far from the lakes, they have some pretty good trails and a ok freeride area, not to sure if there are any rental facilities there though. 
good luck with your trip hope this info helps.


----------



## canofale (May 14, 2012)

Keswick is a great place to go, lots of b&bs/hotels, fantastic trails, great bike/hire shop.


----------

